
Show HN: Neal – react components for startup landing pages - dennybritz
http://www.nealjs.com/
======
codegeek
Interesting. I have a huge angular project that I am working on and trying to
create similar component blocks for pages using directives in angular. Anyone
tried mixing angular with react for stuff like these ? For example, I have
created blocks to embed social icons using <social-icons fb="" twitter="">
etc.

------
trumbitta2
Hi, nice work :)

Found a typo in the "Batteries included" paragraph: "horziontal"

Edit: nevermind, I found the repo on GH and submitted a PR
[https://github.com/dennybritz/neal-
sample/pull/1](https://github.com/dennybritz/neal-sample/pull/1)

